

Ask HN: How should I handle layoffs? - throwaway7777

I have been a regular reader of hacker news for a year or so and have a lot of respect for the community here. Commentators usually bring a lot of intelligence, business experience, and entrepreneurial know-how to their thoughtful advice.<p>How should I handle layoffs and a reorganization?<p>Background: I run a website design &#x2F; development and online marketing agency with roughly 70 full time team members. Due to a slowdown in new business and the unexpected cancellations of some of our larger clients, I think we need to let about 6-7 people go.
======
greenyoda
This recent posting on the same topic has lots of advice:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9876009](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9876009)

